# Another state bites the dust.....



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

Just heard on the news tonight, smoking ban at workplace,bars restuarants will be signed in a few days and put in place in May here in Michigan.

Its for my good they say. We can smoke outside in the 10 degree weather.

F them bastards. 

When will it stop, when they kick my door in to get my stash!!!!

I feel so helpless to this goverment control.

Thanks, just needed to vent.


----------



## Smoke Rises (Dec 6, 2009)

tmanqz said:


> Just heard on the news tonight, smoking ban at workplace,bars restuarants will be signed in a few days and put in place in May here in Michigan.
> 
> Its for my good they say. We can smoke outside in the 10 degree weather.
> 
> ...


in the UK and Canada cops gave already handed out tickets @ 150+ a piece for smoking in a work vehicle while driving down the highway.
wrap your lips around that :help: and ray: because the politicians are :crazy: look at the taxes in both of those countries and take a look at how they are rising here. see any similarities :mad2:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

That bites!


uke:


.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow it's almost as bad as Minnesota there! (I'm only kinda kidding)

I still remember the last cigar I smoked in a bar, unfortunately it was an Acid..........


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> unfortunately it was an Acid..........


:yuck:

I remember the good old days of smoking in bars. I pretty much stopped going to bars and the bowling alley when washington passed the "indoor clean air act". Dunno how it is in other states but here you cannot smoke within 25ft of building entrances, windows or air intakes. Luckly I still get away with smoking in some of my work vehicles. Sorry to hear of another state adopting this kind of law.


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

Hope I an still smoke in the Bowling alley. They'll go out of business because 90 % of the players smoke, and it's too darn cold outside. Plus, you need to be ready when you're called up. That's why there are ashtrays on each table.

This will no doubt screw up our economy worse than it is, which I thought was bad already.


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

Here's what CRA has to say about it....

*Cigar News for Michigan*


----------



## Hammilton (Dec 11, 2009)

This won't make me popular, but I don't completely disagree with this. If I were a nonsmoker, I sure as hell wouldn't be happy if my coworkers were allowed to smoke in the office. They're not, of course, because no virtually no white collar worker will be exposed to tobacco smoke unless they decide to do so.

That's not true of many low income workers, though. Considering how many of the lower class are virtually forced to take service industry jobs that allow smoking, I can see why people are pushing for these bans. Why should lower class waiters and waitresses be unwillingly exposed to tobacco smoke.

That said, prohibiting smoking in bars is simply ridiculous.

I should take a look through my journals, but I'm fairly certain that alcohol causes a similar number of deaths, but more importantly, more innocent deaths than tobacco smoke. There is good evidence to indicate that second hand smoke can cause some some cancers, but I'm doubting that drunken driving and alcohol related violence cause fewer deaths.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

VA just did this as well. I thought it would be the last to go.


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

This just released from CRA:

_"While Cigar Rights of America stood with the opposition to a statewide smoking ban in Michigan, in a coalition that included the Michigan Restaurants Association and the Michigan Licensed Beverage Association, we are pleased that Michigan didn't go the way of total prohibition.

Cigar shops, cigar bars, and casinos garnered the desired exemptions. 
While compromise in politics is a solid approach to governing, CRA believed that the sage words of Michigan Senate Majority Leader Mike Bishop sum it up best: "This is a blatant overreach of government." 
Once such statutes are on the books, they are always open to amendment and change. Such sentiments are brewing in Ohio, where they realize that they can not enforce their prohibition style policy.

There are opportunities for additional smoking ban change in other states, as well. CRA will keep you posted on these developments, and how you can assist."_


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I wonder when NY starts to completely ban indoor smoking? I hate to say that I think it will happen next year.


----------



## settimo (Dec 9, 2009)

zeavran1 said:


> I wonder when NY starts to completely ban indoor smoking? I hate to say that I think it will happen next year.


I remember going to a bar in San Diego every weekend because of the fact it was the only bar that let you smoke. If you got caught, you paid the ticket and not the bar. The law could only hand out 2-3 tickets a night. So the bar just kept the tickets paid off, kept their patrons in check, and never lost a cent on the deal. If anything the made more money.

On the same note, my hometown passed the smoking ban a few years ago. The citizens came together and found it to be unconstitutional that an un-elected body (The health commission) was trying to create laws. They can only suggest health reform and not enact on it. The smoking ban lasted about 2 months. I can walk into any pub or lounge that I want and light up. I don't know how much longer that will stay before a loop hole is found in the loop hole. Might work in your areas as well. Just request to have it reviewed by your state supreme court through your senator.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

If this hits Indiana I wonder if it would effect a dedicated smoking room in a building such as when I worked at Wal-Mart there was a separate room ventilated for smokers.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Makes me glad to have befriended a book-cooking establishment.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> VA just did this as well. I thought it would be the last to go.


I have several customers(bars) who are already setting up construction contracts so they can have a subdivided section for smoking as allowed for in the law. Many of them have lost over 50% of their business inside of a week.

Being as I sell beer, that doesn't help me one little bit.


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

Davetopay said:


> I have several customers(bars) who are already setting up construction contracts so they can have a subdivided section for smoking as allowed for in the law. Many of them have lost over 50% of their business inside of a week.
> 
> Being as I sell beer, that doesn't help me one little bit.


The short sightedness of are politicians(wont name the party) never siezes to amaze me! The economy is in the krapper, but they still push there (blank) agenda, even though it kills the economy.

But just think how this will force smokers to quit, thus saving billions in health care cost.What crock of horse manure being shoved down our throats!


----------



## rtc917 (Jan 22, 2010)

Seems the tobacco nazi's are winning the war. Sad.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

North Carolina is the same way as of January 2nd. 

:frown::frown::frown:

And tobacco is our biggest cash crop... :ask:


----------

